
Hyper – A terminal emulator based on JavaScript, HTML and CSS - anirudhmurali
https://hyper.is/
======
ggregoire
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12102100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12102100)
(197 days ago, 630 points, 255 comments)

------
dallamaneni
I gave this a shot a few months ago. It was not bad but had many usability and
stability problems like unsupported fonts, crashing and some others that I
don't remember now. Terminal is the last thing I expect to crash. Did not find
a compelling reason to ditch iTerm2 on Mac and Terminator on Linux.

~~~
halisaurus
I also gave Hyper a solid go but found the native Terminal and tmux/tmuxinator
gives me all the same (worthwhile) utility without some bugs related to pane
management and history preservation. With Hyper I regularly experienced
history being cleared and lost even in the same pane/window, but I couldn't
force replication which made it more frustrating. Also, it has some strange
feature (?) that can spawn a browser window inside the terminal but I can
never figure out how to escape it.

I agree that my terminal shouldn't crash. I handle so many fundamental parts
of my workflow in terminal so it has to be stable and efficient.

~~~
Rauchg
In terms of crashes, it's amazingly stable. We do have a few bugs with some
glyphs still, but please give it a try!

~~~
halisaurus
I have given it a solid try and I've contributed to the hyperline package. But
I've had panes crash/go unresponsive kind of frequently. This isn't to say I
won't use it, just that I think I still prefer Terminal. One person's opinion
is all. :)

------
kevincennis
I've really enjoyed Hyper so far. My only real gripe -- and it's kind of a big
one -- is that you can't re-order tabs.

Not totally sure how thy ever fix this, since the title bar is not displayed
-- meaning that dragging the tab area is thy only means thy have for letting
users move the entire window.

~~~
Rauchg
This will be possible by holding a key down in the future. Thanks for your
feedback

------
zakk
You will take my terminal to run it through a browser from my cold, dead
hands.

~~~
Rauchg
I'm pretty confident that we will get to the point where the performance
difference with your terminal will be undistinguishable.

Working hard on this, and at some point hopefully you can't tell that it's a
browser.

------
mihohl
I mean, that looks awesome. But there is one question: WHY? I mean what's the
benefit of rewriting something in HTML/JS when we already have that natively
build in every operating system?

~~~
Rauchg
Extensibility was a huge motivation behind it.

See my other answer here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13516047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13516047)

------
piratebroadcast
Is anyone using this on the daily to run Sidekiq, Redis, etc? I dig this and
will use it if its stable and not crashing, etc.

~~~
igreulich
I run Hyper on my laptop, with iTerm on my external display.

Hyper is split vertically 33/67 and horizontally 50/50\. I run normal command-
line stuff in the small panes (git, curl, etc), and my node/ruby servers in
the larger.

I run tmux/vim in iTerm.

Something about my tmux, or vim setup didn't play particularly well in Hyper.
The end result was cusor movement in Hyper/tmux/vim was painfully slow.

But my current setup works really well for me.

------
paxcoder
I'm pro-hypertext, but this looks like web tech for web tech's sake. Their
demo is literally an animated cursor.

See TermKit for some more tought put into a graphically-enabled terminal:
[https://github.com/unconed/TermKit](https://github.com/unconed/TermKit)

~~~
Rauchg
The demo is more than an animated cursor. The demo is showing that:

\- you can override any output coming from the terminal and choose not to
display it (in this case the "command not found" output is overridden)

\- you can lay out an arbitrary `canvas` element on top and have complete
freedom to style however you want.

The idea behind Hyper is that you can do everything as plugins. Instead of
creating an experimental terminal like TermKit, my decision was to ship a
_useful_ terminal and let it be arbitrarily and infinitely extended.

Disclosure: author of Hyper

~~~
paxcoder
I'm sorry if I prematurely judged your effort, but you shouldn't expect people
to read between the lines in a wall of text

